# Survey reveals Mexicans' perceptions of security by state



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

To get a sense of security in Mexico, it might be helpful to look at how safe Mexicans feel. The 7th National Survey on Insecurity completed by INEGI in September compiled data including what percentage of the respondents had been victims of a crime.

According to media coverage of the survey, here are the states in which, according to the survey, Mexican residents feel most secure. The list shows the percentage of respondents that said they were a victim of a crime.

Chiapas: 2.9%
Hidalgo: 3.8%
Guerrero: 4.6%
Tlaxcala: 4.7%
Veracruz: 5.1%
Nayarit: 5.6%
Zacatecas: 5.7%
Campeche: 6.3%
Tamaulipas: 6.4%
Yucatán: 6.6%
Querétaro: 6.6%

There's a little more information in an article about the survey (in Spanish) on the Diario de Yucatán site. There are several PDFs and sites that go into more detail, along with controversy about the data; search for "VII Encuesta Nacional sobre Inseguridad." Finally, there's more data about crime on the ICESI site.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't want to start a big feud, but where are all of these security/safety threads coming from this week? All quote statistics/surveys, each highly biased in the takers' favor (whether it be good or bad). I think we all can agree that there is violence in Mexico. However, for 95% of us on here (and that 5% is generous), Mexico is a beautiful place to live with a nice culture and enjoyable environment. Safety _should_ be a concern anywhere - but let it stay at just that. I just dont think all the mexico-bashing is necessary: remember you are talking about a place that is home to a lot of people on here - and we deserve to not have our homes disrespected and downgraded to some war-torn slum.


----------



## Gupi (Dec 17, 2010)

kazslo said:


> I just dont think all the mexico-bashing is necessary: remember you are talking about a place that is home to a lot of people on here - and we deserve to not have our homes disrespected and downgraded to some war-torn slum.


I posted the statistics precisely because they seemed so mild to me. I'm not Mexico-bashing; I'm trying to counter the dramatic anecdotes I've seen here.

The murder rate in Yucatán is similar to that of Wyoming. I walk around at night in Mérida without a second thought. I thought this survey helped underscore that in many states, at least, a huge majority of people have had no trouble.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

A lot of my friends question my mental stability about moving to Mexico. What they don't understand is that my wife and I feel safer here than in the States. We drove down here May 1 of last year and didn't have a single time when we were afraid. We walk the streets of Ajijic in the evenings without any fear. True we see young people milling around on the corners but we walk by and say hello and they smile and say hello back. Try that in downtown Chicago, New York or Philly? 

Yes if I went into a store and opened my wallet and showed that I had 3 or 4 thousand Pecos I might have something to worry about but in the states I'd surly have to worry. We get a lot of news about the drug killings and the innocents who die along with them. But the fact is that we FEEL safer here than in the states but we still have to take basic precautions.
But you should do that anywhere in the world. 

Sure there are areas that are very unsafe. Sure there are places that even the Mexicans don't want to go or want to live. BUT who wants to live in the slums of New York or Chicago?
There are housing developments in Dallas that have a higher crime rate per 100 than the entire State of Jalicso. 

Come on folks, this is our home and most of us choose it because of all the reasons listed on the blog. No it is not Utopia but, at last look, that was only a book. We choose to live here, it is a beautiful and wonderful place filled with great people and as some people asked in the '60's "where else would you rather be"?

FOR MY WIFE AND I WE CHOOSE HERE.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Gupi said:


> I posted the statistics precisely because they seemed so mild to me. I'm not Mexico-bashing; I'm trying to counter the dramatic anecdotes I've seen here.
> 
> The murder rate in Yucatán is similar to that of Wyoming. I walk around at night in Mérida without a second thought. I thought this survey helped underscore that in many states, at least, a huge majority of people have had no trouble.



Sorry, I was getting ahead of myself there - The previous threads all turned in the same direction anytime a good statistic was posted so it was more of a preemptive statement to anyone who thought about doing so.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

A couple of thoughts, statistics are a useful set of information but not the end all. FYI, you can drown in a river with average depth of 1 foot. When I started working, I was told that figures don't lie but liars do figure. I don't think that the agency that did this report even believes it although my Spanish isn't great. I think it says that Chihuahua and Sinaloa are statistically safer than Jalisco or Guanjuato.
In reality, we stay where we feel comfortable and safe and leave when we don't. I know not everybody has that luxury but expect those on this forum do.
Yes, we probably only have anecdotal evidence and yes I am concerned with the level of cruelty and callousness. Almost makes me wish for the good old mafia days of "enlightened crime".
Problem is that I don't see how this will change until the US lowers drug consumption and reducers access to weapons, especially automatic and semi-automatic weapons. As one Mexican friend told me, we must have some mighty fierce squirrels to need such fire power.


----------



## Ayur (Jan 22, 2013)

I understand that the Yucatan crime rate is similar to Canada.


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

I find it strange that Chiapas is #1. I travel all over Chiapas back roads and never felt like I was in Danger except once and that turned out to be a misunderstanding by me.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Heyduke said:


> I find it strange that Chiapas is #1. I travel all over Chiapas back roads and never felt like I was in Danger except once and that turned out to be a misunderstanding by me.


Not sure why this got started as thought had died a year ago.

BTW, being #1 on the base list is good as that has the least per cent of people that had been a victim of a crime.


----------



## EagleRay (Jan 8, 2013)

conklinwh said:


> Almost makes me wish for the good old mafia days of "enlightened crime".
> Problem is that I don't see how this will change until the US lowers drug consumption and reducers access to weapons, especially automatic and semi-automatic weapons. As one Mexican friend told me, we must have some mighty fierce squirrels to need such fire power.


I don't want to turn this into a gun control thread but wanted to clarify that automatic weapons have been highly regulated and controlled since 1934. This was largely a result of their popularity among organized crime members at the time who were involved in the lucrative business of quenching our thirst for alcohol after Prohibition.

Carry on.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Speaking of safety and guns, for those who think the U.S. is any safer read this:
How Many People Have Been Killed by Guns Since Newtown?
Gun-death tally: Every American gun death since Newtown Sandy Hook shooting (INTERACTIVE). - Slate Magazine


----------

